# Best Saw Blade for MDF



## aandc2005 (May 16, 2009)

Hello, What would be the best saw blade to cut nice clean cuts in MDF? Never cut mdf before and I'm not sure if it will have tear outs or not, I was thinking about getting a 40T Freud or Forrest Woodworker II


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The Forrest blade is the way to go*

And it will do alot more than cut MDF, if you can afford it. Search here for Forrest Woodworker. There is a lot of discussion about other blades here as well.
Here is just one thread:http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/need-recommendation-tablesaw-blade-8649/
Here's another: 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/advice-saw-blades-698/
bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

MDF is fairly easy to get a clean cut with, but it's also prone to dull blades faster. I typically don't recommend going out to purchase a premium blade solely to cut MDF. A good bargain blade is often a good choice, but if you're only going to a cut a little bit of MDF, then a good blade is always nice to have for your more critical cuts in ply and hardwoods later on. 

If you will be cutting quite a bit of MDF, a blade with a triple chip grind (TCG) will keep an edge better than most. 

You don't mention whether you're looking for full kerf or thin kerf, but on the bargain end, the Oshlun line from Holbren, Amazon, or Eagle America is surprisingly good for the price. The Freud Avanti TK series is also a good value. The Freud LU82M010 is a good full kerf choice for MDF.


----------

